# Venice - Tamapa Area Surf Fishing ?'s



## ubb22 (May 20, 2010)

Hi all,
I am taking a trip down to Venice FL in a few weeks and I was wondering if anyone would have some good tips for me for surf fishing. I do have the equipment that I need, however I am not too sure on techniques for fishing in this area. Any advice would be helpful. (I will be fishing for anything)

Thanks


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Ubb--I don't usually directly refer to another forum, but since it's been five days and you've gotten no response, see this link to the Capt. Mel Berman Forum which is based on Florida Gulf Coast out of Tampa Bay area. 

This thread shows good flounder fishing along the beach down there and the baits being used.

http://forums.capmel.com/post?id=4728727

This guy Andy is retired and lives in Venice. He is the man when it comes to shore fishing down there. I've met up with a couple of times. He beach fishes in the surf there and also fishes the south jetty.

When are you coming down exactly? Let me know and I'll see if I can get some more specific info from him. 

The snook should be moving along the beach pretty soon. I'm thinking this next full moon should kick it in. Things are running about a month behind this year due to that wacky winter we had.

You can email me if you'd like. 

[email protected]


----------



## montylfl (Mar 29, 2009)

UBB. You have many options down there. let me offer you a few suggestions.

1) If you can find a pass around where you are stay with good water flow try using a doc goofy jig or silly willy on an incoming tide. Tip with shrimp if you like and bounce that jig along the bottom. Wait two or three seconds between rod twitches. Pompano will be the target.

2) Fish the pass with a gotcha plug. Toss as far as you can and retreive fast. Mackeral will be your target.

3) On the beach I like to sit by the water edge. Got to hold the to Walmart and grab a bag of frozen cut bait. Sit in your chair and cast out on a 45 degree angle no farther then 20 feet offshore. Soak that bait on the bottom and within 20 minutes a nice snook will hit it and FISH-ON. Use a light weigh to hold the bait on bottom and a circle hook. Set the drag on the light side to let that fish run then start to reel to set the hook. Most people like live bait for Snook by i find those cut baits work great and you can relax in your chair. If no bite in twenty minutes change the bait and cast the other way.

For snook never cast straight out. I believe they see you and your rod and they will not bite. If you see the snook thye saw you first.

Good luck let us know how you make out


----------

